# 2 trophies with 1 shot!



## dwh1026 (Apr 10, 2013)

Scored my first 2 birds ever this past monday. They came straight into the decoys. The only shot I had was from laying on my belly and the two birds would not separate long enough to just take one! (Darn) These birds came off our new lease in Oglethorpe County.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow how much! LOLs j/k


----------



## Fortner (Apr 10, 2013)

Good job dude!


----------



## Burney Mac (Apr 11, 2013)

I like that gun. That thing is sweet. Congrats on your birds.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeremybuckhunter (May 15, 2013)

Congrats on ur first kills


----------



## dhuss99 (Aug 22, 2013)

congrats


----------



## BAILS_DEEP (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice


----------



## wvdawg (May 5, 2014)

Nice first birds - congratulations - hope you have killed several more since then.


----------

